# Using Crayons to Color a Wall Hanging? HELP!!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Last year, maybe 2 years ago, I was on someones blog and they had done a fall wall hanging. They had traced the pumpkins from a coloring page and colored the tracing using crayons. I'm being hired to make a wall hanging for a fundraiser and I found an image I love, but paper piecing it will not work, I'm gonna have to color it. Help! How is this done? Who's blog did I find this on? Please someone help me  I've attqached some of the images I'm thinking of using. I'm thinking double sided wall hanging.
Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhaps they used the crayons that are designed to be used to make iron-ons with? I think I have a pack of them kicking around my house somewhere, made by Crayola and probably purchased at Hobby Lobby.

http://www.crayola.com/products/8-ct-crayola-fabric-crayons-product/


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've used crayons one time. Colored what I wanted and put a paper towel over it to melt it into the fabric.

Sorry, but I can't help you with the blog you're looking for, but here's one I came across a while back. You might be able to use their idea for your project.

http://www.conniekresin.com/2012/08/sharpie-doodle-art.html


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Terri, thanks for sharing your find! It's beautiful and a neat idea! I know the blog was from a HT member. I'm hoping they will see this in a few days!
Heidi


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe this will help some...

http://www.urbanthreads.com/tutorials.aspx?t=PRH1071


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

GrannyG, Thank you! That was very Helpful!!!
Heidi


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There was one post on Pinterest that suggested using wax paper over the drawing when ironed .


http://pinterest.com/pin/232076187017783975/


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess I'm lost. Why does it need to be heat transfer crayons if it is a wall hanging?

And, if you were hired to do this, make sure those aren't copywritten images.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> And, if you were hired to do this, make sure those aren't copywritten images.


They came from a free clip art website. I'm guessing that means I can use them:shrug:
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It might be easier to use felt markers on fabric. They make them for fabric.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Horsemom I believe it was me.... it's on my blog...

http://tricia-ramblingsofaquilter.blogspot.com/2012_10_01_archive.html

you can pm me if you have more questions... sorry I've been super busy and didn't answer you sooner.

RHT


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

RedHeadedTricia said:


> Horsemom I believe it was me.... it's on my blog...
> 
> http://tricia-ramblingsofaquilter.blogspot.com/2012_10_01_archive.html
> 
> ...


Yes it was you!!!!!! If I ever get this thing started I will PM you with questions. I've been fighting a sinus infection since Aug 19 and then I just got his with a cold Monday. Ugh, I just want to feel better. I rarely ever get sick. Twice in less then a month is really odd for me :-/

Heidi


----------

